# Name Mistake on Marriage Certificate



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi all

I hope it is not a very complex case.

In marriage certificate my wife’s name is written incorrect, it is not matching to the name on ID card and Passport, she was never knows by this name but was written by mistake on marriage certificate, I just got English translated version of marriage certificate and got to know about this error, I have applied for the visa and getting a new marriage certificate is difficult now. I would appreciate if someone can point out what procedure/form is for this type of mistake.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

Any help?


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

shafaqat309 said:


> Any help?


Don't worry..I too had same issue.. My wife's last name before marriage was different (and same on her passport). In Marriage certificate her, last name is written as "Singh" that's my family name. 

We did not got her last name changed on her passport yet.... DIAC issued her visa on last name mentioned on her passport.

So, chill... it is not going to be an issue..


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

mr.india said:


> Don't worry..I too had same issue.. My wife's last name before marriage was different (and same on her passport). In Marriage certificate her, last name is written as "Singh" that's my family name.
> 
> We did not got her last name changed on her passport yet.... DIAC issued her visa on last name mentioned on her passport.
> 
> So, chill... it is not going to be an issue..


Thanx, sign of relief, Do I need to enter her name which was written by mistake in the section “Other names known by”?

I think not because it was written by mistake, she was never known by this name.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

NO.. just write the name mentioned on her passport..


----------



## shaharshad (May 2, 2009)

Will i 'll upload my marriage certificate twice (i.e. once for marriage and 2nd time while providing as proof of name change in for my wife?)

Do i need to provide only English Translated copy by some authorized translator? Moreover, there is a mistake in my address on my Marriage Certificate like the translator wrote "2" instead of "1" at one place in address. Do i need to rewrite it or that's just fine?


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

shaharshad said:


> Will i 'll upload my marriage certificate twice (i.e. once for marriage and 2nd time while providing as proof of name change in for my wife?)
> 
> Do i need to provide only English Translated copy by some authorized translator? Moreover, there is a mistake in my address on my Marriage Certificate like the translator wrote "2" instead of "1" at one place in address. Do i need to rewrite it or that's just fine?


Upload both versions of marriage certificate, Urdu and English, English version must be attested, i got attested from foreign affairs.

If mistake is on translated version then get a new translated copy.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

mr.india said:


> NO.. just write the name mentioned on her passport..


Thanx really helped.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

shafaqat309 said:


> Thanx really helped.


You are most welcome...


----------



## shaharshad (May 2, 2009)

If i submit a true copy (i.e. Colored Scanned) of the documents, do that needs to be certified from Notary etc or not?


----------

